# 10dp5dt and Negative HPT- totally devastated!



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

Sorry for the me post but I can't stop crying and am totally devsted.

We had ET on 8 December (5 day tansfer) and since weds of last week I have been feeling very sick, horrendously sore breasts, vomiting and heaaches. These were exactly the same symptoms I had when I was pregnant with our little boy (also via ED IVF). Even starteded to be sick after my evening meals and feeling incredibly sick at some smells. I just don't understand it. I know that Cyclogest can make you feel pretty off colour but this is my 3rd ED IVF attempt and I just know that it is not the Cyclogest.

With a 5 day transfer you would expect a positive result by now wouldn't you? (thats if there was going to be one at all). I am 10 dpt today and OTD is Friday.

I am so upset as with all the symptoms I was so convinced. I know that I sound so slefish wanting this so badly as we have already got our special little man and there are so many women on here that don't have that amazing gift.

I used a FR test and there wasn't even a glimmer of a second line.

Surely if it/they were going to implant they would have done so by now wouldn't they? Does anyone know how long after implantation HCG is released into the system (enough to be detected by a hpt)? I know that I am clutching at straws and I have basically convinced myself that it is all over.

Sorry to post such a deoressing post.

Mandelllen xx


----------



## nickate (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi,

I thought it was all over too, but just tested too early. I cried for 48 hrs. Dont know for certain but it is usually starts 12-14 days post transfer.       to you

Your not selfish wanting more, we have always wanted 4!!! and if all goes well this time will do it again.

xkate


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Mandellen
Try and hold tight until official test date hun. 
   
Maria x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

I wish you lots of luck, its so hard as you naturally want to compare, I really hope its just too early and the result is different for you on friday?   

Poppins x


----------



## nickate (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree, waiting for test date is a good idea. Some get a result after the test date, everyone is different. I only test early cause it is part of my coping mechanism, not right for everyone. I do wish you all the best.

xKate


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Mandellen,

My test date is Friday too, I think we are better to wait for the 'official test date' partly because 1. they must choose that date for a reason 2. I imagine that home tests might not be sensitive enough to pick up low levels when you are pushing the boundaries on early testing.

Lets hope     . Thinking of you  

Diane


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi I've just posted in your other thread then read this one. Still the same though, I wish you all the best and I will pray even harder. Gizmog.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck for your test tomorrow Mandellen  

xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thinking of you Mandellen my fingers are crossed for you both too 
     
Take care nicky


----------

